# Hidden Cost of Wind Turbines



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

A very interesting article:

http://environment.newscientist.com/channel/earth/mg19125591.600

just for info purposes, :shrug: 
Junkmanme


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Wonder how many humans are killed by automobiles every year?

Better get rid of cars.  

I think they are left wing extremists.

Bet Ed lives in a house,heats it,and travels in vehicles.Probably types on a computer filled with who knows what.With electricity no doubt.

Think we need to get rid of Ed,he is destroying the environment.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like an engineering problem to me. Can't blame the technology for this one, only the design and location.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i am sure that doesn't happen in every installation. it is a valuable lesson learned and not to be repeated...let's hope.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I like to think we have the ability to build better with every inovation we try. I want them to earn every dollar they get, just the same as I do. I don't want to begrudge them their millions in all seriousness I'd prefer to know they're worth it!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What we really need is to spend the next ten years and a few billion bucks to do in depth comprehensive feasibility studies so that all the ramifications of those confounded turbines are properly documented.

more obfuscation.




I'll go take my meds


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> What we really need is to spend the next ten years and a few billion bucks to do in depth comprehensive feasibility studies so that all the ramifications of those confounded turbines are properly documented.
> more obfuscation.
> I'll go take my meds


Hmmmm.....Ed and his cronies could make a living doing that.Never have to get a real job in their lives.Keep that Grant money flowing.  

Just throw in a little :baby04: from the environmental extremist crowd,put it into print like its the plague if some animals (Peta Extremists) actually die in this world.

Sheesh,send em a copy of the Lion King already.

BooBoo :gromit: <-----Wants to outlaw Cats,I need some Grant money to study it....)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

We should Ban\Outlaw ALL buildings-windows-power lines.
It is a known factor that birds fly into said objects and do them selves in.


Booboo here is a link for your cat grant idea >**********<
That is if the censors let it through.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Now the big mantra is greenhouse gasses.Will guess what,they are a fact of modern life,and even primitive life.I'd prefer greenhouse gas,CO2,as opposed to particulates and poisons and CO2 releases.

Wonder how much CO2 is released in building a house,yet all the extremists live in those.And those colleges release a lot of greenhouse gas too.In their heated and airconditioned buildings.Talking over the net.All contribute to CO2 in some form.

Face it. There is no free lunch on man made effects on the environment,unless you take mankind out all together.

Why dont they go out and plant trees?Oh wait,thats hard work. At least they can contribute to fixing the problem,instead of whining how everything isnt perfect.Their only solution is stop everything,not an answer.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> Face it. There is no free lunch on man made effects on the environment,unless you take mankind out all together.
> 
> Why dont they go out and plant trees?Oh wait,thats hard work. At least they can contribute to fixing the problem,instead of whining how everything isnt perfect.Their only solution is stop everything,not an answer.
> 
> BooBoo :gromit:


As a first step, I would try just taking out all the environmentalists and see what happens. If more is need, then start on the others.


----------

